# Small Haunt in Anaheim, CA 2007



## Fitch (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some pics of a simple haunt I did for my girlfriend's family last year in California.


----------



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

How can I get me a witch like that. Very nice. The haunt looks like one of our first ones.


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

This looks really great! The lighting is very good. Nice job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Enjoy the lighting as well.

Cute witch!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

simple but nice...good lighting...the witch is cute and her friend in the window thinks so too


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

For a bare-bones setup, that's certainly laid out well and nicely lit. Good job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice set up...
good job


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I also love the lighting, cool set up.


----------

